# Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx Update - Releasedatum bekannt?



## KILLTHIS (6. Dezember 2010)

Auf der News-Seite von ATi-Forum.de sind nun erste Informationen zu der neuen Radeon HD69xx-Serie aufgetaucht. Man stützt sich bei den Informationen auf mydrivers.com, dass die neue Radeon HD69xx mit einer UVP von 3999,- Yuan auf den Markt kommt, was in etwa 450,- € entspräche, während die Radeon HD6950 mit einer UVP von 2999 erscheint, was ca. 340,- € wären.

Die gezeigten Bilder zeigen bereits bekannte Details zum Design, ebenfalls ähneln die Kühlkörper stark der HD6800er-Serie.

Update vom 9. Dezember:

Wie am 7. Dezember (ich bin etwas Spät, *hust*) ATi-Forum.de schrieb, soll sich das Releasedatum auf Berufung von Fudzilla auf den 15. Dezember belaufen. Die Menge der Verfügbaren HD6970 soll dabei größer als die der HD6950 sein, zudem soll die Leistung der HD6970 nicht ganz ausreichen, um die GTX580 aus dem Hause Nvidia zu schlagen - zumindest in geläufigen Benchmarks, wie es sich in Spielen verhält, sei noch nicht bekannt.

Quelle(n): Radeon HD 69XX: erste Preise und Bilder aufgetaucht
http://fudzilla.com/graphics/item/21113-cayman-radeon-hd-6970-and-6950-launch-december-15th


----------



## GTA 3 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

Wieso hat der 6970 nur eine CF Verbindung ??


----------



## mixxed_up (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

Weil das ein Fake ist, deshalb. 

Dieses Bild sieht bis auf den Namen 1:1 so aus wie eine HD 6870.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

Weils wohl nen Fake ist. PCGH_Marc wars glaub ich hat gemeint es sei ein fake.


----------



## Explosiv (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

Was aber nicht heißt, dass es ein Fake sein muss. 
Der fehlende zweite Crossfire-Anschluss spricht aber Bände, es sei denn, es ist beabsichtigt .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

Wer weiß. Ich meine, es wäre ja auch möglich, dass man beabsichtigt, sich von Spielereien wie Quad-Crossfire zu entfernen um mehr Fokus auf "normales" Crossfire zu setzen und die Qualität dorthin erst mal zu verbessern.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

Sollte der Preis für die HD6950 stimmen, gibt es bald einen spannenden P/L Kampf mit der GTX570.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*



Explosiv schrieb:


> Was aber nicht heißt, dass es ein Fake sein muss.


Cayman sieht anders aus


----------



## Gast1111 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

Bilder!


----------



## totovo (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

aha, jetzt hast du euch verraten, ihr habt schon einen Cayman!  

Für wie viel schickst du mir ein Bild?   

(Ich hoffe jeder versteht die Ironie)

b2t:

Die Preise scheinen mir sehr euphorisch, die Leistung scheint ja schon berauschend zu sein!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

Die Barts-Karten kamen auch erst 2-3T vor dem Release - und für Cayman ist das angeblich der 15te Dezember (siehe Mainpage).


----------



## Explosiv (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Cayman sieht anders aus



Ich weiß  . 
Das ist doch aber kein Grund, diesen Thread wegen bestätigtem unbestätigtem schon vorzeitig zu beerdigen . 

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## RedBrain (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

Bei Cayman sah es total anders aus:
Boardlänge für Cayman etwas länger als Barts
CrossfireX
Etwas andere Referenzkühler.

Das Bild über HD 6950 ist ein FAKE.


----------



## hanfi104 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

wieso sollten die karten so teuer werden, die werden warscheinlcih schwächer sein als die von nvidia und amd trumpft doch eher über den realistischen preis, nicht mit so dumpingpreisen wie nvidia


----------



## KILLTHIS (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

Der Punkt ist, dass sie sich unter den Karten von Nvidia platzieren wollen, um eben die Preise zu drücken.


----------



## Hugo78 (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*



hanfi104 schrieb:


> amd trumpft doch eher über den realistischen preis, nicht mit so dumpingpreisen wie nvidia



Moment mal du beschwerst dich darüber, dass Nvidia so billig ist, und AMD so teuer?! 

Also wenn man schon bashed, dann sollte man sich über die Begriffe die man verwendet, im klaren sein. 
Von Dumpingpreisen spricht man bei einem Verkauf *unterhalb* der Herstellungskosten...


----------



## Eckism (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Moment mal du beschwerst dich darüber, dass Nvidia so billig ist, und AMD so teuer?!
> 
> Also wenn man schon bashed, dann sollte man sich über die Begriffe die man verwendet, im klaren sein.
> Von Dumpingpreisen spricht man bei einem Verkauf *unterhalb* der Herstellungskosten...



Schonmal was von Ironie gehört?


----------



## kuer (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

Wahr oder nicht, in ein paar Tagen wissen wir mehr. Aber bei den Preisen, sehe ich da echt schwierigkeiten. Wenn die bestand haben sollten, so müssen die neuen AMD GK schneller sein als die NV GK, ansonsten bleibt AMD auf den Karten sitzen, was schade wäre. Ich möchte nämlich gerne eine kaufen, aber nicht zu diesem Preis.


----------



## facehugger (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*



kuer schrieb:


> Wahr oder nicht, in ein paar Tagen wissen wir mehr. Aber bei den Preisen, sehe ich da echt schwierigkeiten. Wenn die bestand haben sollten, so müssen die neuen AMD GK schneller sein als die NV GK, ansonsten bleibt AMD auf den Karten sitzen, was schade wäre. Ich möchte nämlich gerne eine kaufen, aber nicht zu diesem Preis.


Schließe mich da an. Eine 6970 müsste ja dann auf Augenhöhe mit der GTX580 sein, um den anvisierten Preis von 450€ (wenn er denn stimmt) rechtfertigen zu können. Die 340€ für die 6950 erscheinen mir da schon etwas realistischer. Aber, wie immer: abwarten und in meinem Fall Glühwein trinken


----------



## Rizzard (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*



facehugger schrieb:


> Die 340€ für die 6950 erscheinen mir da schon etwas realistischer.



Wobei ich bei der 6950 eher auf einen Preis von ~300€ tendiere.
Sollte sie nämlich als Konkurrent wirklich später die GTX560 haben, kann sie nicht fast genau so teuer sein wie eine GTX570.


----------



## facehugger (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wobei ich bei der 6950 eher auf einen Preis von ~300€ tendiere.


Wenn es nach *mir* ginge, würde ich eher zu 250€ tendieren Man wird sehen... Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und der Kapitalist will nun einmal Geld verdienen.


----------



## Almdudler2604 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

Ich glaub auch, dass die Preise für die 6950 und 6970 viel zu hoch angesetzt sind.
Heute kam ja die gtx 570 raus und die soll ja schon für knapp über 300€ erhältlich sein. Geht man jetzt davon aus, dass die 6970 10%schneller als die 480 gtx sein soll, müsste sie ja auch preislich im Bereich von der gtx 570 liegen.
Wird aufjedenfall spannend mal schauen, ob ich nächstes jahr zuschlage, hehe. zur zeit seh ich nvidia vorne.


----------



## kazzig (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

Aktuell bin ich auch ganz klar auf Seiten von Nvidia, aber auch nur, weil man schon alles über deren Karten (Ausnahme GTX 560) weiß.
Jetzt liegt es echt an AMD, einen Überraschungseffekt auszulösen - denn nur so können sie potentielle Käufer locken!


----------



## Sash (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

welche überraschung? kein physx, kein 3d vision... können nur im preis was machen.


----------



## Mr.Korky (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

ich glaube das gibt en flop! für Amd die karten sind zu teuer !


----------



## Sionix (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*



Sash schrieb:


> welche überraschung? kein physx, kein 3d vision... können nur im preis was machen.



als wenn das heute alles ein k.o.-kriterium wäre 

3d vision: nagut wers brauch.

physx: man kann neben einer amd auch eine nv laufen lassen...


----------



## Westcoast (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

bin mal gespannt, was die caymans leisten werden. die warterei hat langssam ein ende. AMD lässt sich gut zeit, 
ob die nachgebessert haben, um die GTX 570 oder GTX 580 anzugreifen? am 15.dezember sind wir schlauer.


----------



## Explosiv (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*



Sash schrieb:


> welche überraschung? kein physx, kein 3d vision... können nur im preis was machen.



Naja, selbst 3D-Mark 11 setzt nun nicht mehr auf proprietärem PhysX und das wird auch erst der Anfang sein. 
Von daher ist PhysX jetzt schon auf dem absteigenden Ast. 

3D Vision - äh ja, aber dass die AMD-Karten mittlerweile nun auch 3D unterstützen und es sogar mehr alternative Lösungen gibt, als es bei 3D Vision der Fall ist, ist Dir aber schon klar?

Jeder kauft das, was er braucht. Die beiden von Dir genannten Punkte, sind für mich kein Kaufgrund.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Cleriker (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*

Ist für mich ebenfalls kein Kaufgrund!

Bin mal echt gepannt für was für Preise die beiden 69**er nun letztenendes wirklich kommen.
Wäre schön, wenn sich die 6970 zwichen 350 und 400 bewegt.


----------



## Brauseklaus (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Bilder und Preise der Radeon HD69xx*



Sash schrieb:


> welche überraschung? kein physx, kein 3d vision... können nur im preis was machen.


 
...und nur dadurch haben sich die HD58xx so gut verkauft.


----------



## KILLTHIS (9. Dezember 2010)

So, es gab bereits ein Update, habe mich leider damit verspätet, verzeihung dafür.


----------



## GaAm3r (9. Dezember 2010)

Hoffen wir mal das es dabei bleibt


----------



## Cleriker (10. Dezember 2010)

Hab grad das Update gelesen.

Wie gedacht, scheint die 6970 ja etwas langsamer als die 580 zu sein.
Solange sie auch etwas weniger kostet ist das ja kein Problem.
Die Spieleleistung ist ja eh bei jedem Spiel wieder anders zu beurteilen.
Die 6870 war für die Games, die ich spiele auch gleich/schneller als die 470, also perfekt! Wenn es die Große Schwester dann genauso macht... alls klar


----------

